
How YouTubers discovered a tingling sensation nobody knew existed - sakopov
http://mashable.com/2015/01/26/asmr-youtube
======
VanDeGraph
One of the things (whether good or bad) that has come out of being able to
easily monetize videos on the internet is the discovery of these strange new
types of media that I think would have been impossible for companies to
discover. Another strange thing is that there are channels that are just kids
playing with toys, and the receive millions of views from other kids, I highly
doubt children's media companies would have stumbled upon this on their own.

